
Fei-Fei Li and Jia Li, Joins Google Cloud Machine Learning - Dim25
https://martechtoday.com/google-machine-learning-192476
======
Dim25
Interesting discussion on students perspective:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5dbwkm/n_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/5dbwkm/n_feifei_li_and_jia_li_new_leaders_of_google/)

